# What do you prefer: playing sit or stand up ??



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Did'nt figure out how to turn this as an poll... 

You can express yourself about what you feel the best. 

1. What kind of chair do you use ?
2. What kind of strap do you use ?
etc...

For myself... I play most of the time sit. I have an "Corona" bar stood that I think is perfect positionning for my playing. Sometimes I play in the couch, but my little girl (2 years old) is too much attracted by daddy guitars and put her finger where she don't have to. She's a future rock star !!

Don't play up very often... But I like to play with LEVI'S strap, feel comfortable and rough enough... My semi-hollowbody is pretty heavy.

I use to try Ovation, I've hear a lot of comment about those back bowl that slip all the time or about belly player difficulty to play those. Did'nt have this feeling for my part.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I gotta stand.... gotta feel my own weight on the balls of my feet, a little like the first sensation of falling forward.

Besides... It's way easier to dance, if you're standing up.

Strap? I donno... whatever's on the guitar.... as long as it's not too long... I really like to feel the resonance against my guts...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Acoustic sitting.

Electric standing.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Electric guitar, standing and a the strap as short as confortable.

Bass, sitting.... it's just too dang heavy :wink:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Acoustic - sitting

Electric - both sitting and standing. I always used to play sitting because I couldn't play standing until I forced myself to get used to it. Now I much prefer playing the electric standing. It's way easier to do one of the elliptical guitar flips while standing (a la Yngwie) I wear my straps short (but not Tom Morello short) and straps are whatever I have on the guitar at the time.

Ok so maybe I don't flip my guitar like that but since I play standing now, I'm considering buying one of those Steve Vai signature fans. Only problem is I have hairdo much like this little guy >>> :rockon:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i always sit, sometimes i use a little electric foot board to tap a rythm.
i have an old drum stool, and a mini bar stool that sits about the same hieght as a drum seat- got it at canadian tire for 4$-


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sitting both acoustic and electric. I find it more comfortable on my wrists.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electric, standing. Bass, standing. Acoustic, sitting most of the time, standing sometimes. All bets are off if I'm tired. 

The chair is a good quality adjustable office chair with the right arm removed to accomodate guitar bodies. Most of my straps are wider leather Levys.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

Acoustic -- I prefer sitting on a hard wooden chair with my foot on stool. I try to maintain correct posture, but not always. Standing just doesn't feel comfortable for me. I would love to get one of those nice folding guitar chairs that I've seen in the back of AG magazine. But they cost around $250 USD!!

Cheers,
Al


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I tend to play sitting down for practicing and such, but at a jam or whatnot, I play standing, since I don't wanna seem like a loser:zzz: I find that as long as I don't wear my guitar too low, it's just as easy to play standing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I'm playing on my own--either or both---whichever I feel like. Somtimes I play off the computer--then I sit so I can see the monitor better. But overall--I play both sitting and standing--no real preference. 

If I'm playing with others--I take my cue from them.

As for straps--I use leather straps--they're more comfortable, and they don't move. I had a cloth strap that always moved and got too long--except for my bass--which I like lower than a guitar--so I used that one for my bass.

Also--when I stand I like the guitar just slightly lower than where it would be if I was standing, but different guitars are comfortable at slightly different heights.

Oh--and I also have a classical--I sit with that one.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i sit on a spinning computer chair cause it look at the computer to see what i play, if not i sit on my bed..

not very god for practice though.. it hurts my ass after an hour of sitting.


u dont use my straps that much.. i just leave i there for decoration, mines a leatherish strap btw


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I almost alway sit when I practice, especially when I am really trying to work on stuff, but I have gotten in the habit lately of standing when I am strumming. I find that my strumming is a little more fluid and besides that I need to practice playing standing up for the day I play on the stage at the bluegrass jam. I find standing to be a whole different deal...my flatpicking is not nearly as good. And it is easier to dance when standing...


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I prefer to sit with my acoustics.
I do both with the electrics.
E


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I sit whenever I can. No strap when I'm sitting. My back bugs me when I stand, but once in a while I use the big thick Levy's straps with the sheepskin on the inside.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

I like both sitting and standing, but more recently at home I usually sit and play in a kinda classical position with the guitar resting on my raised left knee. This seems to help my technique, but it has also been kinda neccessary since I bought my newest guitar which is a large mini jumbo size. My current setup is really terrible (flat dining room chair and footstool) and I have been getting some lower back pain if I play too long. I'd really like to have something like a soundseat ... Santa, you listenin'?


----------



## just (Apr 21, 2006)

i like sitting on a stool as well, unless you're rocking out - then you gotta stand!

i have no idea how some ppl can spend $250 on a guitar chair, yikes!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

When I'm learning a new song or technic, I sit. Practicing and playing along to backtracks, I stand.

:rockon:


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

i prefer to sit on a chair with my right foot on a flat angled stool i built. :rockon2:


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I like to stand when I am playing for the most part.

It helps my singing ability... because when I sit I hunch over. The only times I like to sing are when I am playing really technical finger picking or classical pieces.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

may be wierd but I find myself playing acoustic standing with my foot on a chair.Electric I sit,could be cause I play a 10.5 pound les paul.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...definitely sitting down, whenever and wherever feasible.

my band played acoustically, and sitting down, for our new years eve gig.

everyone loved it, especially me.

-dh


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I prefer standing while playing the guitar.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I only play at home now, and I sit while playing. Recently I tried sitting on my exercise ball while playing and I kind of liked it, sort of bounced along to the beat. Yeah I know, weird!!

Cheers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sitting is my preference, but I stand playing electric in one band most of the time, or lean on a tall stool. With acoustics, in my duos, I sit. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> I almost alway sit when I practice, especially when I am really trying to work on stuff, but I have gotten in the habit lately of standing when I am strumming. I find that my strumming is a little more fluid and besides that I need to practice playing standing up for the day I play on the stage at the bluegrass jam. I find standing to be a whole different deal...my flatpicking is not nearly as good. And it is easier to dance when standing...


My experiences as well. I'm better at flatpick'in sitting down than when standing up but I can't do the vocal harmonies the same when sitting. 
Perhaps I should practice standing up.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried standing today and I noticed a 210% drop in still in my playing. There is just a strange ackwardness about it. I play sitting down so often I'm just used to it I guess. I felt as if my hand was pitched forward all akward, to maybe its just my setup I donno.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

At home sitting, on stage standing.


----------



## Chelter (Mar 25, 2008)

I like to sit to practice, and I have played both sitting and standing... what really decides it for me is if the chair has arms i dont want to sit on it and play. 

for a show tho, standing is best for me for singing, just getting your body as straight as possible is best i think. witha strap that wraps around the neck for sure on acoustic.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I sit, with a strap. When I stand the guitar will remain in essentially the same position.



Ditto ... sdsre


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'm a sitter*

Much more comfortable sitting.(I do need a really comfortable guitar only stool) I feel more self-conscious standing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually these days I'm sitting no matter what guitar I'm playing or what context. While I've recovered enough from my accident to actually play guitar (I was too sore to play for about 2 weeks), I'm not recovered enough to strap one on my shoulder.


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

I play half the time sitting down and the other half is standing up sdsre:rockon2:


----------

